# what to use for headset against carbon headtube on SL3????



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually use FinishLine teflon grease around the bearings housing where they mate against the inside of the carbon headtube, but my local shop suggested to actually use something like Tacx carbon paste just where the metal bearing housing sits in the carbon headtube. They said it would prevent creaking and squealing that you sometimes get in the headset from sweat and/or rain getting in there over time.

So, I used the carbon paste (which until now has been reserved for my seat tube only) only where the metal meets the carbon (not to actually lube the bearings or anything stupid like that). Over the last few weeks my headset has developed a creaking. It is not loose, checked that already. It just has that carbon creak when under load or abrupt breaking under load. I'm thinking it's the carbon paste because my cheap 2008 Tarmac Comp never creaked and I used the FinishLine teflon grease.

What do you guys use? I'm thinking about pulling the headset and cleaning all the carbon paste off and going back to FinishLine teflon grease.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't use anything for the headset and have no creaking.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IAmSpecialized said:


> I usually use FinishLine teflon grease around the bearings housing where they mate against the inside of the carbon headtube, but my local shop suggested to actually use something like Tacx carbon paste just where the metal bearing housing sits in the carbon headtube. They said it would prevent creaking and squealing that you sometimes get in the headset from sweat and/or rain getting in there over time.
> 
> So, I used the carbon paste (which until now has been reserved for my seat tube only) only where the metal meets the carbon (not to actually lube the bearings or anything stupid like that). Over the last few weeks my headset has developed a creaking. It is not loose, checked that already. It just has that carbon creak when under load or abrupt breaking under load. I'm thinking it's the carbon paste because my cheap 2008 Tarmac Comp never creaked and I used the FinishLine teflon grease.
> 
> What do you guys use? *I'm thinking about pulling the headset and cleaning all the carbon paste off and going back to FinishLine teflon grease*.


I disagree with your LBS. I do exactly what you used to do till the LBS led you astray. I see no reason to use CF assembly paste on those parts.

Posts like this remind me why I've done my own wrenching for the past 20+ years.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

PJ352, I do my own wrenching. I was just in a conversation with the LBS mechanics about the layup of the carbon in the headtube, just general conversation, and somehow the thing about using the carbon paste etc just sort of popped in to the conversation.

I thought it was a bit weird, but I thought maybe it might be sound advice. Anyway, I'm going back to the FinishLine Teflon grease.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IAmSpecialized said:


> PJ352, I do my own wrenching. I was just in a conversation with the LBS mechanics about the layup of the carbon in the headtube, just general conversation, and somehow the thing about using the carbon paste etc just sort of popped in to the conversation.
> 
> I thought it was a bit weird, but I thought maybe it might be sound advice. Anyway, I'm going back to the FinishLine Teflon grease.


Yes, I understood that you acted on the LBS's advice. It wasn't my intention to make a derogatory remark about your wrenching skills, rather, the LBS's (poor?) advice. 

Sorry for any confusion, I'm sure you're a fine 'wrencher'.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> It wasn't my intention to make a derogatory remark about your wrenching skills...



Tis' ok. I didn't take it that way. But reading your comment I figured I'd just throw it out there how I came about using the carbon paste. Occasionally there is some new latest greatest wrenching trick that gets by me...and I thought this might have been one of them...thus the reason I decided to try it.

Anyway, no confusion. I didn't take it as a derogatory remark, which by the way, would have been ok


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

The carbon paste should be used in the case of carbon to carbon ie carbon seatpost in carbon frame not for metal to carbon. I have been in the bike business since 1979 and yes agree go back to the teflon lube(FinishLine)


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I already pulled the headset apart and cleaned everything and coated it with finishline Mellon grease. Problem solved.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

RobertBGfitter said:


> The carbon paste should be used in the case of carbon to carbon ie carbon seatpost in carbon frame not for metal to carbon. I have been in the bike business since 1979 and yes agree go back to the teflon lube(FinishLine)


I suppose it's preference, but I prefer carbon paste anywhere there is a carbon surface to be clamped and I don't any slippage. 
Eg, I apply the paste between carbon handlebars & alloy stem, and between alloy stem & carbon steerer tube.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I also use carbon paste at carbon seat post to carbon seat tube, alloy stem to carbon bars, and alloy stem to carbon steer tube. I don't see a reason why the shop wrench suggested applying paste at the bearing to headset race union. Makes no sense.


----------



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I didnt think it made any sense either. I've talked with them again to make sure I didn't misunderstand and they confirmed it, so it wasn't me misunderstanding. Either way, I've learned not to do that again. It is still perfect since going back to the teflon grease.


----------

